
Tardigrades can live 30 years in a freezer&survive in space, and now we know why - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/20/12990274/tardigrade-extreme-water-bears-genome-sequence
======
coldnose
[https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12808](https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12808)

(This paper/article are from 2016, btw.)

